# Apex 2.0 RC3 - White coloured fonts in "Call Using" dialog



## gfilicetti (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this problem.... I've had it since Apex 2.0 Beta... when I press the phone icon in the Favorites screen in contacts (on someone with more than one number), a dialog pops up "Call Using", and it doesn't look right.... looks like some of the fonts are hidden/white and it is not displaying properly.

Sorry I don't have a screenshot, never could figure out how to do that easily.

Can someone else reproduce this? I'm running Apex 2.0 RC3 without any custom themes applied.

Thanks,


----------



## gfilicetti (Sep 3, 2011)

Crap, sorry for posting in the wrong forum.... wish I could move this myself, but can't seem to sort out how....


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah it's the same for me. Since Fab had to switch to the Blur dialer to fix the Bluetooth problem, he's had to theme it all to match AOSP. I'm sure that's just a work in progress that will be fixed by the time he releases the final version of Apex.


----------

